# Tribble Mill Park in Lawrenceville



## fishingguy61 (Jun 28, 2012)

How's the fishing at Tribble Mill Park in Lawrenceville? Per the Website, it's about 700 acres and electric only. Just wondering how the bass fishing is there.


----------



## Randall (Jun 28, 2012)

The park is 700 acres. The big lake is a little over 100 acres. Not sure on the fishing now since they added grass carp. I haven't heard many good reports since the grass carp were added though. It was good summer fishing before the grass carp.


----------



## Ahab (Jun 28, 2012)

Fishing there is rough, the smaller lake has been a better bet if anything.


----------



## kikkup (Jun 28, 2012)

Not sure about right now , But the last time I was over that way, I stopped at that little bar-b-q on the right just before you get there,{Which has some of the best bar-b-q around} and That older lady that run's the place was telling me that a boy caught a 16 lber out of there and she had pics of sum bigun's on the billboard, and she was telling me that both those fish were over 10 lbs, jus don't have a jon boat to go see....


----------



## fishingguy61 (Jun 28, 2012)

kikkup said:


> Not sure about right now , But the last time I was over that way, I stopped at that little bar-b-q on the right just before you get there,{Which has some of the best bar-b-q around} and That older lady that run's the place was telling me that a boy caught a 16 lber out of there and she had pics of sum bigun's on the billboard, and she was telling me that both those fish were over 10 lbs, jus don't have a jon boat to go see....



We spoke on the phone last night. Stopped by there today on the way home from work and got a pork BBQ sandwich and some Brunswick Stew. The stew is very good as you mentioned. The place is called Bolton's Market but, if you Google it, it shows up as Bolton Grocery. 

I then went over to Tribble Mill Park (lake) by the boat ramp and saw plenty of minnows/baitfish right there in shallow water with a couple of fish thrashing at them. I drove around the park and saw the smaller lake as well and spoke to a young guy who had just finished fishing. He caught a 3 lb largemouth on a plastic worm fishing from the bank. I noticed what looked like a boat ramp of sorts on the opposite bank but, as I drove around, there didn't seem to be a way over there. Is there no way to launch a boat on the small lake?


----------



## kikkup (Jun 28, 2012)

You have to tote a boat to one of the ponds, The big one is the only one you can launch a trailered boat.... the one on the left driving in which goes under a bridge and goes over on your right, then if you keep driving you will run into another one, which has a park beside and all that... and its called something else,  Like I was telling you, I don't have a small boat right now so I haven't been there to fish yet ,I was just going by what the woman told me, And the pics.... Did you see them..


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 28, 2012)

5??? I think somebody gave you some bad info man. There are only 2 lakes in the park. Even aerial maps don't show any more ponds that could even be close enough to be mistaken as part of Tribble Mill. I have a spare kayak if you want to get out one day.


----------



## kikkup (Jun 28, 2012)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> 5??? I think somebody gave you some bad info man. There are only 2 lakes in the park. Even aerial maps don't show any more ponds that could even be close enough to be mistaken as part of Tribble Mill. I have a spare kayak if you want to get out one day.



Sorry, I was mistaken...


----------



## davidf5252 (Jun 28, 2012)

I went there yesterday and parked on chandler. I launched my kayak into the smaller lake and caught 2 LM. One right at a pound and the other a tad over...They were busting top water pretty good for a solid hour but I had my daughter on the back and i didnt make but 20-30 cast the whole time. 

Myself and 'I Wish I Was Fishing' might head over there tomorrow around 6:30-7 if you want to meet up. We are bringing our kayaks.


----------



## davidf5252 (Jun 28, 2012)

Speak of the devil..looks like you just got offered a kayak... lets go tear that pond up!!!


----------



## kikkup (Jun 28, 2012)

Wishin I was Fishin said:


> 5??? I have a spare kayak if you want to get out one day.



Sure we might have to try that sometime ,I haven't fell out of a boat in a while..LOL


----------



## Wishin I was Fishin (Jun 28, 2012)

No problem. Falling out won't be such a bad thing with these temps!


----------



## SamYaAK (Jun 29, 2012)

it has its ways everyday is different you fish .......... here is one from wed mornin


----------



## Ricky (Jun 30, 2012)

Now that the grass is gone,I'm catching them in the same areas,I used to,before the grass.Still some good fish in there,too.Caught this one,last week.


----------



## Randall (Jun 30, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Now that the grass is gone,I'm catching them in the same areas,I used to,before the grass.Still some good fish in there,too.Caught this one,last week.



That's good to know and the fish looks healthy too.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 1, 2012)

yeah,very pretty & strong fish, that put up a great fight!


----------



## Khondker (Jul 1, 2012)

Is there any catfish in the Tribble Mill Park lake?


----------



## cuda67bnl (Jul 1, 2012)

Khondker said:


> Is there any catfish in the Tribble Mill Park lake?



I used to wear em out in the lower lake when they first opened the park. Been a few times this year, and haven't caught any. They drained the lower lake some years back, and I didn't start fishing it again til this year. Not sure why I can't catch one now....


----------



## fishingguy61 (Jul 1, 2012)

Ricky said:


> Now that the grass is gone,I'm catching them in the same areas,I used to,before the grass.Still some good fish in there,too.Caught this one,last week.



Looks like a nice pond and I will definitely give it a whirl. I seem to have luck bumping the bottom with a weedless green pumpkinseed worm at Yargo. I assume it will work there as well.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 1, 2012)

cuda67bnl said:


> I used to wear em out in the lower lake when they first opened the park. Been a few times this year, and haven't caught any. They drained the lower lake some years back, and I didn't start fishing it again til this year. Not sure why I can't catch one now....



x2,haven't had much luck since the grass and pads showed up.


----------



## SamYaAK (Jul 2, 2012)

i fish the bottom lake for cat fish at times fished it this year few times had only few  pound and a half or so nothing compares to how it was 3 yrs ago used to catch some nice size over 10 lbs might give it a shot again soon


----------



## Dan the Man (Jul 5, 2012)

*the 4th a bust @ lower lake*

I fished the bank around the entire 2nd lake yesterday @ "Trouble" Mill. Fished for 2-1/2 hours. Threw everything at 'em.  Weedless worms & top water frogs thru the pads around the edges, big spinner baits, small spinner baits, cranks baits, you name it...  And not a single bite. Came across 2 or 3 other guys fishing the banks in various places and they were all having no luck either.  Wonder if the bass have all just gone down to the deepest parts of the lake to escape the blistering heat of the shallows after the last week of 100+ temps?  What was really odd was the water was gin clear all the way around the lake, and there were areas where I could see the bottom of the lake 30 to 40 feet out from the bank, and I never so much as saw a fish? even with polarized glasses. Didn't even see many bait fish around the banks? Just an odd day?


----------



## fishingguy61 (Jul 5, 2012)

Dan the Man said:


> I fished the bank around the entire 2nd lake yesterday @ "Trouble" Mill. Fished for 2-1/2 hours. Threw everything at 'em.  Weedless worms & top water frogs thru the pads around the edges, big spinner baits, small spinner baits, cranks baits, you name it...  And not a single bite. Came across 2 or 3 other guys fishing the banks in various places and they were all having no luck either.  Wonder if the bass have all just gone down to the deepest parts of the lake to escape the blistering heat of the shallows after the last week of 100+ temps?  What was really odd was the water was gin clear all the way around the lake, and there were areas where I could see the bottom of the lake 30 to 40 feet out from the bank, and I never so much as saw a fish? even with polarized glasses. Didn't even see many bait fish around the banks? Just an odd day?



I assume you're talking about the small lake with no boat ramp. I'm curious how often guys use boats/kayaks to fish that lake. If not often, I can imagine some good-sized bass out in the deeper parts.


----------



## Ricky (Jul 5, 2012)

They're off the bank,imo.But that lake has never really been "bass heavy"


----------



## davidf5252 (Jul 5, 2012)

fishingguy61 said:


> I assume you're talking about the small lake with no boat ramp. I'm curious how often guys use boats/kayaks to fish that lake. If not often, I can imagine some good-sized bass out in the deeper parts.



I fished the smaller lake out of my kayak last week and managed a couple. One a tad over a pound..lost of top water action though... I dont have any electronics on the kayak so I dont know the contour out in the middle or depth. 

Anyone here had a depth finder out in the smaller lake?


----------



## SamYaAK (Jul 6, 2012)

david it starts from 20s to 30s or so by the concrete thing its 20 feet deep then when u go twords the middle it gets deeper


----------



## davidf5252 (Jul 12, 2012)

Thanks Sam. 

I Wish I Was Fishing and myself hit the big lake yesterday to try out my new fly rod. I got the casting down at the ramp and we headed out. (I had learned as a child but it had been 15 years since i used one)

IWIWF caught a bream and a couple small LM concentrating on the lillys and a cpl downed trees right by the ramp.  After missed 2 bass on a lizard I focused on watching the bass bust top water all around me and not hit anything i threw at them for over an hour. Fluke, Paddle tale fluke (3 colors and 2 sizes), Sebiel, KVD sq bill crank, Spook, Chug Bug, and even a couple bass poppers on the fly rod. They just plain wouldnt take anything I had.. 

Either way I got skunked for the first time in over 10 years...not happy about it  but it was still nice to get out on the water and fish with a new friend.


----------

